# Probably get bumped



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Nice Fattie*

congrats


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice Fish ! Did you get her trolling or on bloodworms?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Nice Fish ! Did you get her trolling or on bloodworms?


 Bloods in 4 feet at Wingate Point


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*sweet*

Awesome!!!! Congrats on the catch.


----------

